# Daily Mail article about first time mum of 64



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you all see the news about Dame Julia Peyton-Jones who has become a mum for first time at 64? !! The article in the Daily Mail said that it was not revealed whether she had had IVF treatment or used a surrogate. It appears to me that the media don't tend to be negative about celebrities or rich people becoming mums later in life, but sometimes have a bit of a rant about the increasing numbers of older mums when it's us 'unknowns'. Anyone else think this? 
Good luck to her - wonder if she's thought about those sleepless nights! Would be helpful if celebrities and those in the media would say how they achieved this. I suppose it's their private business, but if you put your story out to a newspaper, I think they should be upfront about exactly how this happened - be it surrogates, donor eggs etc.


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Deb,

Celebrities can afford to hire day nannies and night nannies to look after the baby.
I wonder if I Dame Julia Peyton-Jones thought about of possibility of developing dementia or Alzheimer in ten years time?


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree - they don't suffer from sleepless nights! 
I'm sure she hasn't thought about developing any of these conditions either! 
I'm not judgemental and obviously as an older mum myself, I support older ladies going for treatment  but I think there maybe should be a cut off point - I know it depends on lots of factors, but I think 64 is probably too old. I had qualms myself when I had DS at 47!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Forgot to say - sorry about your BFN - hope you get success if you try again


----------

